# Spear 20-27# Snapper Thurs Fri Sat or Sun!!! Need 3 divers



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Looking for 3 people per day, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, July 12-16th. Room for 3 divers each day.

3 tanks, 4-6 dives each, depths 67' to 120' (have deeper spots too), we can stay on the shallow side if you prefer.

I have close to 200 unpublished numbers* in state and federal waters that are top producers. I have only went out on these spots 3 times up until last Saturday. These were my sacred spearfishing tournament spots that I wouldn't go to other than a tourney, but decided with short snapper seasons, it is time to make use of them. *You WILL have multiple opportunities to shoot 20+ pound snappers, guaranteed.*

2010 Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Tournament. Bad seas, only went half day and hit a couple spots Lane took 1st with 24.8# and one I'm holding up 17.8, and don't have record of everyone elses that day.

















2011 Snapper Shootout. Bad seas, and the boat Paul Pierce and I went on for tourney broke down. Only got couple dives in, and didn't make it to weigh in on time. Weighed our fish at Gulf Breeze bait & Tackle on there certified scales. Mine was 24.55 pounds and Paul's was 16.10

















2012 Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Tournament. Went out with Haulin Ash, Below me, Grouper Ninja. Weighed 7 of our limit of 8 snapper, smallest 13.96 pounds, largest Grouper Ninja shot 19.9 pounds.











I decided as many of these spots that I have, and with many of them having multiple huge snapper, and the season about to close, why save them just for tourneys, and wait till next year? Last Saturday went out with Sniper and April. Got our 5 person limit of 10 snapper, bunch of huge triggers, a gag, and nice gray snapper. I again took mine to the certified scales, 26.80 pounds. And my trigger (most the other triggers were bigger) 8.56 pounds.

















*Out of only 4 times hitting these spots, 24.8#, 24.55#, 19.9", and 26.90 pound snappers, with almost all the others more 14 pounds and up. If you want to be surrounded by prehistoric looking snappers (it's up to your skills to get them in the cooler!), this is your chance.*

Team Chunky Love has partnered up with Team A Salt Weapon, and it's on. Over the next four days is your chance to get on a licenced spearfishing charter, all proper permits, 2 licenced captains, top of the line vessel "A Salt Weapon", is a smooth riding 28' center console with a wide 10' beam, and go fast twin 250 hp 4-stroke Yamahas to get us to the spots quick. Plenty of storage, with below deck storage for tanks so deck is uncluttered.

*For the next 4 days, cost for 3 tank, 4-6 dives each person (as many as time allows for), all on these prime unpublished numbers is only $110 per person based on 3 passengers. Covers gas, ice, and grilled lunch on the boat.

This is only for the next 4 days* to cover expences to get out and clear some of these fish overcrowding thees spots. After, charters will be at normal going rates. Locally, going rate for 2 dive charters at the Oriskany or any other similar dive trip runs about $165. *This is smokin deal to dive exclusively on all unpublished numbers with a perfect track record, worst day with 19.9 pound snapper being the biggest. All other days 24+ pound to 26+ snappers in the cooler.*

I know splitting normal trip expense with friends runs around $50-$80, but if you look at how many more pounds of meat you will come home with after shooting your limit of these sized fish, you come out way ahead figuring $8-$10 per pound. Not to mention thrill of bustin the big ones. And as always, a rockin good time when we're out.

If you are newer, and looking to learn, don't be shy, have spots covered in snapper and trigger as shallow as 67', and an experienced person can dive with you and help out. Great chance to learn.

Price is based on having 3 passengers, per day. For only 2 people it would be $165 per person.

Contact me, either pm on here, by email me at [email protected]., or text or call me (850) 777-1221
If you have any questions, I can have filled tanks for you for tomorrow (Thursday) if this isn't enough notice to get tanks. Tomorrow we will be launching out of Pensacola at 8:30am

Time to kill some fish!!!! So easy, a caveman can do it!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

1 spot filled for tomorrow confirmed. 2 left


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> You WILL have multiple opportunities to shoot 20+ pound snappers, guaranteed.


Wow that's a bold statement!

Working on it, would love to go...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I know, but it's the truth. Whether you get them to the cooler or not is on you! But ask Sniper, Lane, Brandy, Paul Pierce, Jamesw21, Grouper Ninja, Haulin Ash, Below me, Zack, (all members on here), and Jordan from Scuba Shack (that's all the people who have been on these with me) if they didn't all see 20# plus snappers.

In fact, if you don't, I will cover $30 of your trip so it only comes out to what an average split cost trip would be!:thumbup:

And Derik just called me, dropped the price to $100. And if anybody wants to bring there non-diving wife/girlfriend/mistress, they are welcome to come along for an extra $15 and get a little sunshine, and be totally impressed and think you are such a stud when they you yo hand your stringer of monsters up!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomorrow 2 filled, only one more spot left. Friday tentatively full, not confirmed yet.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Walking out the door heading to MBT to drop tanks off, then to Pcola Beach for free oysters, so won't be on here tilltonight. Can only get ahold of me by phone (text or call) for the rest of the evening.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alyssa and I wanna go Saturday, I'll shoot you a text.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Just curious... because this IS a charter... do you have federal reef permits to do this? If you do, more power to you, kill'em... but more than one person faced near $20,000.00 fines for not having the proper permits for this. If it's free, I wanna go.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*If its free?*

Nothing is free!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> Just curious... because this IS a charter... do you have federal reef permits to do this? If you do, more power to you, kill'em... but more than one person faced near $20,000.00 fines for not having the proper permits for this. If it's free, I wanna go.


Stirring the pot....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> Just curious... because this IS a charter... do you have federal reef permits to do this? If you do, more power to you, kill'em... but more than one person faced near $20,000.00 fines for not having the proper permits for this. If it's free, I wanna go.


Really? they're not talking about a charter service, there is no profit being made.
A lot of us here are buddy's that dive with each other on regular basis and know the cost of diving, the gas and all the other expenses that go along with it. No one here is making a profit, what was really said was that if a fellow diver wants to pitch in $100 and get wet, they will eat the rest of the bill since they are going anyways.
If you want a free ride, look to Obama.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Just curious... because this IS a charter... do you have federal reef permits to do this? If you do, more power to you, kill'em... but more than one person faced near $20,000.00 fines for not having the proper permits for this. If it's free, I wanna go.


This is the reason I hardly post on this forum anymore.

First off, to clear this up before I go any further, in appropriate font size


Clay-Doh said:


> Over the next four days is your chance to get on a licenced spearfishing charter, all proper permits, 2 licenced captains, top of the line vessel "A Salt Weapon", is a smooth riding 28' center console with a wide 10' beam, and go fast twin 250 hp 4-stroke Yamahas to get us to the spots quick. Plenty of storage, with below deck storage for tanks so deck is uncluttered.
> 
> 
> This is only for the next 4 days to cover expences to get out and clear some of these fish overcrowding thees spots. After, charters will be at normal going rates.


2 licensed captains, and permits. Yes, aware of the federal reef permit required, also familiar with and know more than most about the 2 vessels about 4 years ago set up in an undercover sting, that didn't face fines as you say, but _were_ fined for taking spearfishers in federal waters without the right permit.

If you further doubt me and wish to call it out publicly, maybe research name of the boat, (I can quote that in bold font also if needed), figure out the captains name, and I am sure you are familiar NOAA's site to see if there is the proper permits to allow spearfishing of passengers IF we do go in federal waters on any particular trip.

I don't see it as just curious. I see it as has been said, stirring the pot. And the ending inflammatory comment "If it's free, I wanna go", makes that clear.

Secondly, $300 trip on 500hp go fast boat loaded with 6 people, 5 sets of gear, 15 steel dive tanks, couple hundred pounds of ice, you want to call a for profit charter? If that's how you set prices on your charter, I wanna go! (I can make sarcastic comments too).

It's actually at a loss, when you ad in diesel fuel pulling boat across town, and ramp launch fees, and fuel driving to dive shop to get tanks filled, yadda yaddda. Regardless if the price is set at $100 in advance, if you know how much gas you burn driving to work, and your neighbor carpools with you and you tell him $5 a day will cover it, I hope people on the www.pensacoladailydriver.com forum jump in to tell you your chaufouring without a licence, inspected vehicle, or whatever taxis and limos need.

Again, exactly why I don't post on here like I used to. Been a member since 2005 before Chris switched to the new format in 2007 and started everyone from scratch, made literally hundreds of friends, business relationships, and connections on here. Have a party every year at my house inviting the ENTIRE forum, hosted a total of 7 shark tourney and campouts at Mcree, had over a hundred different people on my boat, many for free, and love going to events at others houses that do the same, like the first sushi party in 2006 at Murphys (Deeplines), Mark and Angelinas annual Blue Angel partys, benefits at Coppers place, New Years at Scott Browns, fish chowder parties at Coryphenas, Wednesday nights at Sams way way back in the day (2005) when I first met Jamie Lou, the Ulltrlights, Scott and Tobe (Litecatch), Bonita Dan, and a bunch more I'm still great friends with to this day, cancer benefits at Wades house (downtimes), meeting Reel Fiesty first time at Mcree, and both of us saying later on here how we felt like we've known each other for years. Parties at the old Oval Office, Beach sharking get togethers, and for the last few years meeting up with everybody at Gilligans on Wednesday nights, and especially love it when the "westsiders" skip Tippys and come to the East side.

I still like to see what's going on with my friends, even though almost 200 of the contacts in my phone are forum members and many of them I talk with and see whether out or at each others houses, quite often. I have continually made new friends on here as time passes, most recently Haulin Ash, Below Me, Zack, Coolblue, Miller Time, James21, Swander off the top of my head, and hope to meet more awesome people like them in the future.

But damn if it don't suck that whenever you post something, seems someone always has to question it, point out where your wrong, make smart comments, accuse you of something, or degrade it? WTF?

If I see something I THINK maybe someone is making a mistake and doing something wrong, or, if I am "Just Curious" as said, I will politely send them a PM, letting them know it APPEARS they may be in the wrong. And there are at least a few dozen people on here that can attest to having got a PM from me.

What is the need to publicly call someone out, cause controversy, and, if they did make a mistake, draw attention to it?

I notice the ones that do that are almost always ones that I have never seen anywhere, at anytime, at any forum event. And in the 7 years I've been on this forum, there have been literally hundreds, actually over a thousand, events, from Milton to GB to Pace to Fort Walton to the east and West side of Pcola to Perdido to Pcola Beach to Navarre Beach, at all times of the week, catering to all types of activities and likes, and all types of people. Plenty of opportunity for people to get out from behind the keyboard. 

But like I said, the ones that have to stir shit, are usually the ones never seen out any any of these events, bbq's, partys, meetings, outings, tourneys, ect.. Ever. And it's those that make posting on here painful, because you can pretty much count on having to defend yourself against someones keyboard accusations, motivated by "just curious".

No damn common courtesy from behind the keyboard. What an age we live in.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Burnt Drag, 
I own the boat and have thousands invested in it, top of the line electronics, top of the line motors, captains school and yes, federal reef and pelagic permits. What clay is posting is friends helping fellow divers get out and get some nice snapper off some private reefs in hopes some grouper can move in. My dive charters to private numbers are a lot more than $100 a head. This is a rare opertunity for divers to hit some private numbers and get some monster fish. 

If your post was of legitimate concern, thank you. I have spent thousands to make sure everything on my boat is legal. If my boat requires a certain safety device I put 3 on te boat. The coast guard was very complimentary yesterday when they did a safety stop. Not to mention the comments of "Those are some o the biggest snapper I have ever seen!". 

If you are interested in booking a charter please visit www.sniperoffshore.com I think these last days of snapper season are mostly booked. The $100 a head trips are full except sunday may have 1 opening. 

As posted. Nothing is free. But the $100 a head for what was offered is pretty damn close.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

On a good note, yesterday was a great day. Limit of snapper was reached, and a nice mess of fat trigger. NchlH20Dave shot an exactly 26.00 pound snapper. Grouper Ninja shot 19.16 pound. The other fish that came Gulf Breeze way weighed 17.3, 14.06, and 12.5.

The "New Guy" that also came, Johnathan, who hadn't ever spearfished, and hadn't dove in a few years, shot his very first fish ever. Weighed on the boat with a digital spring scale, they were 12+ pounds I think?

Good day, flat calm seas coming in.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Clay-Doh said:


> This is the reason I hardly post on this forum anymore.
> 
> First off, to clear this up before I go any further, in appropriate font size
> 
> ...


OHHHH BURN!!!!!! Haha!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sniper said:


> burnt drag,
> i own the boat and have thousands invested in it, top of the line electronics, top of the line motors, captains school and yes, federal reef and pelagic permits. What clay is posting is friends helping fellow divers get out and get some nice snapper off some private reefs in hopes some grouper can move in. My dive charters to private numbers are a lot more than $100 a head. This is a rare opertunity for divers to hit some private numbers and get some monster fish.
> 
> If your post was of legitimate concern, thank you. I have spent thousands to make sure everything on my boat is legal. If my boat requires a certain safety device i put 3 on te boat. The coast guard was very complimentary yesterday when they did a safety stop. Not to mention the comments of "those are some o the biggest snapper i have ever seen!".
> ...


ohhh double burn!!!!!!!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Clay-doh: That sounds awesome. Wish I could go. Don't let the crap posts discourage you from posting on any of the sites. Even though I can't take you up on it, alot of us appreciate the offer and hope to see more like it in the future. Best of Luck.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man I wish I wasn't bent to be able to enjoy this opportunity. Don't fret Clay, there will always be those haters out there that hide behind their keyboard. Sure they are a PITA but ignore them them. Responding to them only feeds their appetite for controversy. You are one of the most generous people I know and letting people deter you from posting would only prevent good people out their from benefiting from thing like this.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> Just curious... because this IS a charter... do you have federal reef permits to do this? If you do, more power to you, kill'em... but more than one person faced near $20,000.00 fines for not having the proper permits for this. If it's free, I wanna go.


I forgot about this but remembered after I finished my last post. This is the same guy that was caught keeping a gag out of season. If this guy can't follow the law why should anyone worry about him making sure you are?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/nice-friday-13-bay-catch-114704/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> I forgot about this but remembered after I finished my last post. This is the same guy that was caught keeping a gag out of season. If this guy can't follow the law why should anyone worry about him making sure you are?
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/nice-friday-13-bay-catch-114704/


Got caught? LOL... 
I read the crap posted ... ok.. all I did was ask if permits were in place. If you have an axe to grind with me, you know where I dock. I'm glad to know there are some guys that went all in to get totally legal to stick fish in federal waters... that's something new. The folks that paid those hefty fines were not doing anything that has'nt been done before. And by the way, I got caught without my USCG documentation onboard not long ago either. OMG! Hang me from a tree. Know what Marmador... never mind. 

Sniper,
Thanks for not attacking me like some of these other children. I know how much you must have paid for your permits and your
boat. I'm a former Alabama Open contestant/captain. We had first place fish 3 years running. I know the game, I used to live it. 
Best wishes to your operation and I'll see if I can turn some business your way.. Good luck.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> Got caught? LOL...
> I read the crap posted ... ok.. all I did was ask if permits were in place. If you have an axe to grind with me, you know where I dock. I'm glad to know there are some guys that went all in to get totally legal to stick fish in federal waters... that's something new. The folks that paid those hefty fines were not doing anything that has'nt been done before. And by the way, I got caught without my USCG documentation onboard not long ago either. OMG! Hang me from a tree. Know what Marmador... never mind.
> 
> Sniper,
> ...




Attacking YOU???? How's that capt???? In fact you were stirring the pot call ppl out on this forum about permits. I'm sorry you got butt hurt.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

My whole point was this.

Much better, respectful, and considerate to send a PM to someone about a possible illegal proposition they may have posted, whether it was out of curiosity on your part, or true concern, instead of drawing attention along with your assumptions. 

To me pulling someone aside to tell them a mistake they may have made has always been a mature thing to do, but if you call it childish, then I will accept that I am childish. I have always done that with my children, family, friends, and even employees. And I act the same way on a keyboard as I would in person. If i see someone I know about to get in there car after having to much to drink, I don't say it loud for all to hear, I pull them aside and nicely let them know, as I would expect them to show me the same courtesy. And likewise, I see someone post about a possible illegal fish, or activity they may not have known about, I pull them aside (send a pm), and let them know they may want to edit. 

If I'm not mistaken, I think you and I have had this exact same discussion in the past??

On other post you have made comments about courtesy and old fashioned respect as far as people running up on you on a spot. etc., I feel people should have the same type of tactfulness and courtesy on a keyboard as they claim to have in person. and that is where the problem lies. 

And, as far as this,



Burnt Drag said:


> Got caught? LOL...
> I read the crap posted ... ok.. all I did was ask if permits were in place. If you have an axe to grind with me, you know where I dock.


No, you didn't just ask, first you declared it IS a charter, didn't "fact check" as you told others to do in your grouper post, in fact you didn't even read the post I guess that stated that, and then finished with a sarcastic comment "if it's free" knowing well it wasn't free unless I was posting an illegal charter and then quickly backed out of it and removed a stated price.

I am assuming, and maybe wrongly, the other part of that was directed to me? since you know that I know where you dock your boat? If I had an ax to grind, I would have already made sure to have got up with you. Likewise, I am sure you know where I am like clockwork every Wednesday night if you feel the need. 

I just don't care for for negative assumptions, doubt, accusations, sarcasm, and fault finding that seems to be so prevalent whenever someone post something. Seems a person always has to defend and answer some type of similar comments, and that's BS. Why not just assume the best when reading someones post. Iv'e had easier going interrogations and cross examinations by detectives and prosecutors then answering the flak on here.

I'll leave this alone, and said what I have to say, I'm sure yo'll have something in return, and that's fine. 

By the way, Thanks Wade, Jeremy, Miller, and Platinum. I won't ever stop posting, I just don't like I used to up till about 3 years ago. Nice compliments too, thanx man!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way, turns out have room for one more tomorrow, and Sunday only have 1 for absolutely sure so far, need at least one more to make the Sunday run. And if we only get total of 2 for Sunday, it would be the same price, $100. Sniper and I will split the $100 shortage. Just need to kill some of these oversized gluttonous snappers before they got another year to grow and breed and feed!

Meeting 8:15 tomorrow morn, I'm stopping at MBT to pick up tanks, have filled tanks for you if you want to go! Text me, tonight, or in the AM, 777-1221. If you rent gear, Can grab it in the morn at MBT too.

Did I mention Dave shot 26.00 pounder yesterday, and Mike 19.16 pounder? On fire. Never even broke 100' depth.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Clay-Doh said:


> My whole point was this.
> 
> Much better, respectful, and considerate to send a PM to someone about a possible illegal proposition they may have posted, whether it was out of curiosity on your part, or true concern, instead of drawing attention along with your assumptions.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better my friend! It seems that some ppl would rather pick apart everyone post/report instead of saying "nice haul" or something positive! Be safe!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You know it Wade. By the way, wish I was gonna be out with you and Amy tomorrow for the Blues, but it came down to that and snapper, and I chose the snapper! You guys be safe out there, and If you need, you know Jackie and I are a lot closer than home and your welcome to come this way to spend the night. We miss ya guys! And the slobering children...ha ha


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Clay-Doh said:


> You know it Wade. By the way, wish I was gonna be out with you and Amy tomorrow for the Blues, but it came down to that and snapper, and I chose the snapper! You guys be safe out there, and If you need, you know Jackie and I are a lot closer than home and your welcome to come this way to spend the night. We miss ya guys! And the slobering children...ha ha


Thanks brotha! Heck man we are not taking our boat this year we are taking a buddies pontoon boat so im gonna let loose this year! You made the right choice!!! We miss you guys also! Tell Jackie we said hello and we will see you guys soon! Get out there and slay them big boys! Stay safe!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Clay my brotha, you have the most poetic of ways to say "shut up and suck it!" I wish I had the weekend off. You know I would jump at the chance. Oh how I would LOVE to hand someone else some cash. Have someone else drive me around. Wash someone else's boat. I can dig it! 

Don't let somebody's boredom drag you down. We like your posts. If you aren't offering something really awesome (i.e. powerhead deals, cheap trips, affordable trips, tourneys, get togethers, etc, etc) atleast you're saying some funny shit! Some people just can't handle other people having more fun than them. 

Burntdrag- don't know ya personally, but, you handled it wrong. Jmho.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> Clay my brotha, you have the most poetic of ways to say "shut up and suck it!".


+1 salt! Just wait till you get a lil"happy juice" in him!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> Got caught? LOL...
> I read the crap posted ... ok.. all I did was ask if permits were in place. If you have an axe to grind with me, you know where I dock. I'm glad to know there are some guys that went all in to get totally legal to stick fish in federal waters... that's something new. The folks that paid those hefty fines were not doing anything that has'nt been done before. And by the way, I got caught without my USCG documentation onboard not long ago either. OMG! Hang me from a tree. Know what Marmador... never mind.
> 
> Sniper,
> ...


Got caught? Yes as in you posted your amazing catch and then had to eat you words saying you released it even though it was dead on the grass. Doesn't really matter anyway if you think thats a joke. Don't have an axe to grind with you just defending a friend.


----------

